# Trim Restoration Product Test



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*
I decided on a whim to try the CarPlan Black Trim along side some other trim restoring products main stream and not so...:lol:

To be tested on one very very bleached out Black roof box, yes it was originally black before many years of UV damage changed it to Grey....:lol:



















Box was repeatedly cleaned with APC and finally washed down dried & Taped up...



















Bring on the Contenders...:wave:










Once applied... and tape removed...










After which i decided heck ill try the Old CarPlan Black Trim Wax since i had used it a good few years ago on a bleached out top box on a scooter.

Here is the CarPlan Black Trim Wax applied...:thumb:










The Carplan Black Trim wax giving the deepest black back to the box and actually standing out a mile above the others as it actually did regain a black look....:thumb:

The roof Box went on Holiday with us some 500+ miles to the Cornish Coast
Left on the coast for a week while we went to the Scilly isles.

Drove back and gave the Box a wash after removal all products still visible although the Chemical Guys Trim Gel was Greatly reduced.

The Tesco Groundnut Oil was still holding well against the others.

The Box would remain outside all weathers in full sun for another month with another wash in between.

The Chemical Guys Had virtually Gone by 2 weeks and the Groundnut Oil Was dropping back now.

Others holding up well.

So come another wash and after just over a Month since application...



















I kept an eye on these with the odd wash and after a Month the Chemical Guys Trim gel has had it and also the Tesco Ground Nut Oil.

Now the Mer Bumper gel has maintained a constant finish the Carpro Dlux seams to have failed on the very high point but could be down to not applying enough but it has failed in that section.

The CarPlan Black Trim Wax has remained constant it may not have beaded as the Mer and Carpro Had although they are about spent on that front.

However the CarPlan Black Trim Wax has and still remains the darkest finish and constant finish now some 5 Months Later.



















You can see in this shot the Mer Bumper Gel Still Visible but very dull but still held on all over, the section of failure of the Carpro Dlux and its patchy in a few small spots. 
The CarPlan Black Trim Wax still remains the Darkest.










After washing... and Rinsing...








*


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

very good work mate


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

Sweet write up


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

nice little test, would of been interesting if youd have thrown some AF revive in the mix too


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

gav1513 said:


> nice little test, would of been interesting if youd have thrown some AF revive in the mix too


My thoughts exactly


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Dont have it im afraid...:lol:

Do have Trim Glitz but there is only so much space...:lol:

Really really impressed with the CarPlan Black trim Wax, it can be messy so wear gloves but its performance is stunning and at £5 a bottle or even less is a cracker...:thumb:


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

james_death said:


> Dont have it im afraid...:lol:
> 
> Do have Trim Glitz but there is only so much space...:lol:
> 
> Really really impressed with the CarPlan Black trim Wax, it can be messy so wear gloves but its performance is stunning and at £5 a bottle or even less is a cracker...:thumb:


only so much space?!?!? its a bloody roof box its not exactly small haha

yeah i was impressed with the carplan stuff, one of those products people dont use (including myself) because of the brand but actually out performs the big guys


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Great review. Should have taped up some nice designs before applying products, like a great big smiley face lol.


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Good write up , Ta.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah good write up

Thanks


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the feedback its appreciated.

I would just like to point something out just incase someone was thinking stating that gtechnique C4 would sort it.... i did actually check with Rob Himself before undertaking the test as to C4's ability on this....

This was the reply to the pictures i sent of the box...

*Quote:

looks very badly stained. did you apc it first? and if when wet and water wiped to a film it goes black then c4 will work.

Quote:*

As you all will have read i did do several APC washes and it still remained Grey.

However thats a great bit of advice from Rob of Gtechnique to test to see if there C4 will restore your trim before shelling out...:thumb:


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Good write up and a well thought out experiment, thanks for this.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Fantastic test, as always :thumb:

It's good to see such a good variance of products, from supermarket brands to home remedies and boutique stuff.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

toni said:


> Fantastic test, as always :thumb:
> 
> It's good to see such a good variance of products, from supermarket brands to home remedies and boutique stuff.


Appreciated,

I even did a brief home mix of 75% linseed oil and 25% Turps.

Was duller than the Black Wax a bit darker than the other products and lasts about a month at its best.

Its still there now but barely perceivable.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow! how bad did the chemical guys fail


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Heard Good things about the Chem Guys trim Gel.

However having tried on trim and tyres its not megga.

No real longevity for me i must confess.


----------

